# TC Cafe



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello! I am Ole from Norway, and have been away from the forum over a year, and I am glad to be back. After Ideas from other forums, I thaught there could be use for a hangout place... no special topic, just a place to droddle and talk about important and not-important things,get to know each other. 

You are all welcome!


----------

